# eco-system miracle mud?



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im having some trouble locating a dealer online that i can order some mud from, im attempting to build my own fuge. so... i just need the mud. any help? (and are you guys SURE i wouldnt need a skimmer? can actually be worse for the system?)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

www.floridapets.com has some nice mud. Not the "miracle mud" but very nice stuff at a great price. Tell John or Shelly that I sent you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think that Foster/Smith carries it now. I know I saw it in a catalog a couple of days ago, and I think it was theirs.

As for a skimmer, you might want to use one while the caulerpa matures and the rock cures, but it's not critical. The caulerpa will mature faster without a skimmer, but if the rock is really bad it could die from it's own ammonia buildup before it's able to start purifying. Obviously, rock choice *is[/] a critical part of making this work.
You can get a skimmer if you want to play it safe, letting the caulerpa mature much more slowly, but once it's grown, lose the skimmer, do a water change, and add your first fish. ( very preferably already quarantined in another tank. )*


----------



## hansall (Feb 15, 2006)

miracle mud can be found at

http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merc...n=PROD&Product_Code=ECO-MM1010&Category_Code=

its like 50 dollars for 10 pounds. 

i am useing the ecosystem on my 125, and also use an undersize skimmer with it, everything just seems to work


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

how long do you think it would take for some caulerpa to mature? if i put half the live rock in (since im not that good at picking the best rock yet) let the caulerpa mature with that, and if there is die off, thats ok. then once everything is going, add the rest of the live rock with any hitchhikers i can find, would that help avoid buying a skimmer, and help keep my live rock in its best??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It takes several weeks. Also, by mature I mean covering the entire chamber floor, not being full grown. Full grown caulerpa is not useful. It's the _growING_ plants that do all the work. What you do is trim off the long bits and replant them over & over until your caulerpa chamber is slam full of the stuff.
A skimmer really is a good idea during this time, and bear in mind that if you add a second batch of rock, you have to effectively cycle all over again.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

true, unless you do it a piece at a time, I've added small small amounts in my 125 gallon, of coarse your tank will be affected by even smaller pieces.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

so what is the benefit of the mud if you have to have a skimmer anyway? should i just go with a skimmer and regular sump then? confused    i know its a bad idea to try and get cheap on a salt tank, but if i will be just fine with a skimmer, and a sump/fuge, with out mud, im planning on getting some really basic corals like ive said before, and i know they benefit from the eco system, but if i keep up with it, i should do just fine the other way right? regular sump, skimmer, with a deep sand bed.. right?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

That's the way we run both of ours. Refugium with DSB, Macro Algea and good skimmers. No problems at all. My Corals Thrive with Phytoplankton foods.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what are phytoplankton foods? am i confused again? or is it just some food you buy for the corals?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium...kton_coralplankton_marineplankton.asp?CartId=

It is food I feed my Corals. I feed both BioPlankton & Marine Plankton. The fish go nuts when I feed the Marine Plankton. They eat that stuff like crazed animals.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm thinking you may not be completely clear on the concept of the ecosystem filtration method. It is a superior method which _replaces_ all that other stuff. Skimmers are optional, but if you want to go setting up your tank a bit at a time, ( which is usually considered a bad idea ) you're going to have problems that only a skimmer can solve until the tank is finally finished. After that a skimmer is not necessary at all, although lots of people use them anyway, unable to break the habit.
Ideally, you would establish your ecofilter first, and then set up the rest of the tank all at once when it was ready.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

salt, i was planning on setting the tank up completely at once, with everything together, but i was mistaken when you said that i would need a skimmer untill its cycled. i dont have a skimmer, and if i can avoid getting one, i rather, but if i have to get one in order to establish the eco system, id rather just stay with the fuge. so if i get the mud, fill my tank with just water, and start the eco system... with my display tank only having water in it. after a while, i can add live rock, fish, corals, and everything all at once? im just really confused... can you go through it nice and slow??


----------



## truvunano6 (Apr 19, 2006)

sorry to hi-jack,
i was thinking of adding miracle mud to my fuge also... i'm hesitant on dropping $50 for 10 lbs tho... that's pretty expensive stuff. does anybody have experience w/ it here?


----------

